

iHerb Delivery Service Displays Full Names and Addresses - ilija139
http://customer.cjgls-asia.com/ParcelDelivery/InterSearchOrder.aspx?CNo=All&HAWBNo=CJ00000209483
The HAWBNo is consecutive so you can get the previous full name and address on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;customer.cjgls-asia.com&#x2F;ParcelDelivery&#x2F;InterSearchOrder.aspx?CNo=All&amp;HAWBNo=CJ0000020947<p>and so on..
======
ilija139
The HAWBNo is consecutive so you can get the previous full name and address on
[http://customer.cjgls-
asia.com/ParcelDelivery/InterSearchOrd...](http://customer.cjgls-
asia.com/ParcelDelivery/InterSearchOrder.aspx?CNo=All&HAWBNo=CJ00000209482)

and so on..

